# Anacharis



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

HEY! What do I need to maintain my Anacharis? Right now it is a six inch bundle with a few roots, also I have weighted down some three inch clippings that are burried.

This is all in a 10 gal aquarium that I am trying to keep up. How do I take care of the thing.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=110
http://192.38.244.204/go.asp?plant=015


Hope this helps.


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

OH OH, some of the leaves are reddish brown. WHAT DO I DO?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Need some info about your tank. 
Lighting? (type and wpg)
Substrate?
Filtration?
Fishload?
Fertilizer?
CO2?
PH, KH, and GH?


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

Ok here is my website that should answer your questions

http://www.mysupertank.cjb.net/

Go to the link that says My Tank


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

That doesn't answer anything.
PH, GH,KH?
Water temp
Filtration
CO2?
Lighting?


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

[schild=17 fontcolor=330000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Do your research![/schild] under equipment you would find that I have a Penguin biowheel 170 with activated carbon.  Now i am telling you that I have my tank at a steady 78 my PH is 7.2 I have it in a 10 gal with 4 fish under a florescent hood


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Well you need plant growth lightbulbs to grow plants. all glass lightbulbs that came with the hood wont work. is your algae eater a pleco? if so what kind? probably a common and shouldnt be housed in less than a 55 gallon, the blue gourami wont do so well in there either. yo yo loaches like lots of space, and your tank looks a little cloudy. algae eaters are also not clean up or bottom feeding fish.


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

:?: the place where i bought my fish and plant from said that my florecant hood would let it grow. As you can tell it is letting the algae grow a little too much. And no, my algae eater is not a pleaco of any sort. When I get a good pic I will try and get an ID of it.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

shev @ Fri Feb 04 said:


> Well you need plant growth lightbulbs to grow plants. all glass lightbulbs that came with the hood wont work. is your algae eater a pleco? if so what kind? probably a common and shouldnt be housed in less than a 55 gallon, the blue gourami wont do so well in there either. yo yo loaches like lots of space, and your tank looks a little cloudy. algae eaters are also not clean up or bottom feeding fish.




shev, i think he was asking about the plants....NOT asking you to critique his setup and his fish


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

madmatrixz3000 @ Fri Feb 04 said:


> [schild=17 fontcolor=330000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Do your research![/schild] under equipment you would find that I have a Penguin biowheel 170 with activated carbon.  Now i am telling you that I have my tank at a steady 78 my PH is 7.2 I have it in a 10 gal with 4 fish under a florescent hood


Telling me to do MY research?!?! You asked me what you need yet you want me to research YOUR tank? I think you're a little confused. A simple post of the information would have done. 
I still need the KH GH and with a biowheel filter, you water level should be topped off every day or 2 to prevent CO2 outgassing.

As for what shev stated, an unhealthy tank is an unsuccessful one, for the fish and the plants.


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

OK algae is a sign of a healthy tank supposebly and between the natural light and my hood I AM growing plants, it is just that I NEED A WAY TO GET RID OF MY ALGAE


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Excessive algae is NOT a sign of a healthy tank. ITs a sign of an unbalanced tank. From what I remember about your tank, I would say you have excessive nutrients in there (overfeeding, improper gravel cleanings). Cant be sure until you list all your tank parameters.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

i'm guessing you got the chinese algae eater to eat the algae in the tank. chinese alage eaters arent the best algae eaters. they are also not fixing the source of the algae problem. they may be nice and eat algae when young, but they are nasty fish, and can leave killer hickeys on the other fish, the gourami is perfect for getting one. 10 gallons is much too small for a CAE. even when small they are mean as hell, best kept with very fast moving fish, or fish they can take turns kissing 



> shev, i think he was asking about the plants....NOT asking you to critique his setup and his fish


he doesnt and shouldnt have to ask. if I left the lights on in my car i'd like to know about it, and wouldnt be offended if someone told me.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Neither of your fish are suited for a 10 gal aquarium, unless you want to just keep one gourami (not the blue spot but the other) and possibly and add three small schooling fish. The anarcharis may do ok but the fish will not. I would fix that problem first. Anarcharis does best as a floating plant, remove the plant weights (metal is bad for the tank anyway and let it float. This way it will get the light it needs). If you want to anchor it in substrate you need a higher wattage light then the one that comes standard with a hood or it will die. The brown leaves are a sign of decay. Let it float and it should recover.
Get rid of all the fish (except maybe the small gourami and then work around him) and do some research into small schooling fish like neon tetras, glolights, rasboras or (if you decide to return all fish to include both gouramis) some dwarf frogs, betas, cory cats etc., always adding their adult size together and do not go over 10" total because over that you will ask for trouble. This is a guideline only but in low waste fish it works out pretty well.


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

Why do you have a bio with carbon, both not suited for a planted tank. Bio wheel makes you lose carbon and the activaed carbon removes traces elements that the plants need. I don't think you did your research before you planted. And the information you get from the people that sell fish is sometimes incorrect, even places like petsmart.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Turtle where did you get your info? :lol:


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

Information on what?


----------



## midiamin (Feb 16, 2005)

Anacharis does well either floating or planted. When it get too long take cutting and replant or ground them up and throw them in your garden. Excellent fertilizer. If you plant it, take the weight of and plant a stem at a time. The weight will rot wherever it touches. Of course you have to take the weight off if you float it. When you get leaves turning color, prune it or take the cuttig at that spot. Anacharis grows like crazy. Easily maintained. Don't over do it. Let it grow on its own. It's a very hardy plant. HOpe your using plant food.

Have no fear, the Plantman cometh...................................


----------

